# Bachmann 2 4 2 Information Needed



## Colormepearl (Jan 25, 2009)

*I just purchased a Bachmann 2 4 2, (non-saddle tank) Union Pacific, on ebay for a decent price. (Don't have it yet) I am not a novice, but not expert. Run mostly USA and Aristo engines. I have not been able to find anything on the internet in regard to this locomotive, other than one Garden Magazine article the said that the 2 4 2 was lucky to pull one car, downhill. Knowing this, I got it for two reasons... one, it is the cutest little engine I have seen, and two, I have an Aristocraft 0 4 0 that I can custom into the drive for this engine. *
*Anyone know anything about these engines, or where I can get information online? Are they really as weak as I heard? What years were they made? Why do I see them so rarely and can find no information online? Do they have any mechanical issues, like some, like front trucks too light and derailing? Or... anything, just anything I should know before I get this and start to modify so I have a powerful, good lookinig little engine that will pull what is required? *
*Thank you!*


----------



## Colormepearl (Jan 25, 2009)

I would add a photo, but do not see a way to do that.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Are we discussing the tank engine (2-4-2T) ? (Posting pics is easy if you are a 1st class member.)











Or the old Columbia tender engine?










There are quite a few threads around here discussing the revised 2-4-2T model - it is also available as the UK "Lyn". 

Try a google site-specific search "site:mylargescale.com bachmann large scale 2-4-2".


----------



## Colormepearl (Jan 25, 2009)

*Thanks for your response. My engine is like the Columbia, same tender, the difference being that it is a more modern engine, with regular, hood covered headlights, front and back, and the domes on the boilers are rounded and engine color, not the old type cone w/fancy brass. This is not a modified model, (at present), however, I have to be honest, I have never seen one like it before. To reiterate, The boiler and running gear, wheels, drive rods all, are the same as the Columbia. *
*Anyone know anything???? *


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never seen one like it before 
Neither have I. I think Bachmann used the same engine moulding with a new 2-6-0 chassis, so yours might be a bit old! Does it look like this, only a 2-4-2 ?










Take a look at George's "tips" page. http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips4/columbia_tips.html


----------



## Colormepearl (Jan 25, 2009)

No, it is the exact demensions as the Columbia pictured in one of my responses.

Here is the e bay listing http Ebay 2 4 2 Listing for picture purposes 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140869001991?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
When you get it, click on the "see original listing", upper left.
I hope this will work, as I do not have a 1st class membership at this time.
I have done further, exhaustive search for this engine, even the specific mylargescale.com search, as suggested, and have found nothing, not one single thing on this engine. Lots of the saddle tank type 2 4 2, and the 2 4 2 Lyn, but it is like they never mad this engine.
Anyone recognize this engine, or know any statistics on it? Inherrant problems? Power or lack of?
Thanks, all!


----------



## Colormepearl (Jan 25, 2009)

OK, yea, upon further inspection of your picture, Pete, I believe you are absolutly correct. It does look like the same mold platform. The simple thing that makes me think my model is not THAT old, is the hood over the new type headlight. Anyway, that helps a bit, but am still lacking in specifics of the weakness of the 4 wheel type Big Hauler motor, and any production flaws in my version. Also, I am very curious why there seem to have been so few producted. Already aware of Bachmanns seeming, un-friendly customer service, I still ask; are public records of Bachmann production figures, by years, models and versions, available anywhere? 
Thanks


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a Google search for Bachmann #91114 Pennsylvania G Scale 2-4-2 Hudson Steam Locomotive and Tender

Only MLS topic I could find was... (page 1 or 2; reply posted 13 Aug 2012 10:21 AM by woody1492)

Begginer's Forum/Topic: lighting up a caboose[/b]


----------



## Colormepearl (Jan 25, 2009)

*Thanks Steve. I read the sad news, but nothing that I did not anticipate or confirm the scant info I had from that Garden Mag. article. My plans for the Aristo; complete drive system from my 0-4-0, is back in full swing. As close as I can calculate, from the pics so far only, it should not be that much of a custom job. Main fabrication looks like it will be the steam piston box. Some definite cutting, metal wheels, brush contacts for the tender, weights for both engine and tender, for custom sound. Nothing that I don't have inn-house, or don't know how to do. My main concern is something that I read about a similar Bachmann, having trouble with the pilot wheels jumping track, and that there was no room for weights to compensate. I will know more in a few days when I get this cute little engine arrives. I will post some pics of my progress, as I go. Still wish someone could respond that has one of these, or knows why not many exist. *
*Thanks, all!*


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Seen these old Columbia locos come up on ebay from time to time even here in the UK. Very much from the days of "cheap and cheerful" Bachmann I think. 

There is info about them out there on the 'net, for example always worth checking what George Schreyer may have to say about a loco (seems odd a Brit making the first mention of George in a thread on a US forum!) 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips4/columbia_tips.html 

Nick


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking at the ebay listing, it looks to me like someone's taken an unusual decision and fitted an old Columbia drive to a mining Mogul body and tender? I say "unusual" because to me that would be taking a more modern and arguably better model and fitting an inferior old chassis. Seems an odd thing to do, unless maybe the mogul drive failed and they had an old chassis to hand. Or maybe they just liked the look of it?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm.... it's been a while since I've played with one of those but I can tell you that your engine is the earlier version. The good news is that the earlier Columbias had a lead weight in the boiler that is missing in the newer "Indie" 2-6-0 version that Pete showed. This doesn't mean that they are great haulers by any means! What you will need to do is get lead weight to add to the interior sections. This will _significantly_ upgrade your engine's pulling capacity. The caveat (of course) is that too much weight can cause gear failure especially on these older engines. It's a tradeoff and it's a balancing act. For what it's worth, I had two "Indies" and I took a Pennsylvania Columbia and disassembled it and one of the "Indies." I then reassembled the Columbia motor block with the Indie body and metal valve gear essentially creating an "Indie" 2-4-2 to go with my "Indie" 2-6-0! I eventually sold them on ebay as they were too small for what I wanted but while I had them they would pull four cars on level ground (remember, this is _after_ I loaded them up with lead weight!) I never tried to pull more than two coaches up a 2%+ grade as I was afraid that I would strip the gearing. Before I added weight, the "Indies" would just spin their wheels starting up that 2% grade...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The simple thing that makes me think my model is not THAT old, is the hood over the new type headlight 
Don't get your hopes up. Cheap and Cheerful, as someone said, was the way they made them in the old days - that loco is at least 10 years old and maybe more - imho ? 

As noted, Bachmann engines of that era are known for weak plastic gears, so if you try to make it pull more, you will cause the drive to fail.


----------



## Colormepearl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Nick. I apparently had checked out that site a bit ago. It does have some very usefull informaion. I have used that site for tips on other locomotives, and always found it interesting if not very helpfull. I still have not received that engine yet, but have the Aristo 0 4 0 completely apart and see where I will probably have to cut the housing that holds the motor and drivers in place. Another though is, I have a motor from an Aristo Pacific, that I removed to install a new version motor block. I may see if there is any way that I can use the Bachmann case, and install just the Pacific motor in the 2 4 2. Hey, I ran that Aristo 0 4 0 for the first time, a bit ago, and that thing pulled 12 freight cars, no sweat. Seemd to have been easly able to pull another 12. I really think it is going to make the little Bachmann 2 4 2 a power puller, instead of a toy that can pull two cars downhill only!
I will take pics that show the progress.
Thanks for the site tip.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I ran that Aristo 0 4 0 for the first time, a bit ago, and that thing pulled 12 freight cars, no sweat. Seemd to have been easly able to pull another 12. I really think it is going to make the little Bachmann 2 4 2 a power puller, instead of a toy that can pull two cars downhill only 
As noted, if you have strong gears, you can load the engine with weight and it will pull anything. [BTW - wheel composition doesn't hurt - simple plated wheels like Bachmann uses don't grip as well as some of the cast wheels.] 

If you are comfortable swapping motors, etc, then get a gearbox from BBT or NWSL and install it with new wheels - and a load of weight.


----------

